# Replanted my tank!!!



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Sorry about the iphone pics. I will post some better ones soon. Just wanted to post something since i haven't in a while. Let me know what you think.









View attachment Piranha_planted_4.bmp

View attachment Piranha_planted_1.bmp

View attachment Piranha_planted_2.bmp

View attachment Piranha_planted_3.bmp


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

looks good man....im replanting as we speak


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good. It will look even better once the plants get bigger.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

nice!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks great.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------

